# Diarrhea



## jmiles50 (May 13, 2009)

Well, Asami's had diarrhea for about 3 days. Anyone got any idea's(home remedies) or should I just take her to see the Dr. :?:


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2009)

Could be parasites, get to the vet.


----------



## Beazer (May 13, 2009)

Hey, what is the diet you are feeding it and anything new you have added/fed? Also, is the UVB source expired and what are the temps of the cool end/basking end? 
I would still take it to the vet just because its hard to make suggestions/diagnos over the net. There is a good doctor in Carefree City named Dr. K(iedrowksi). The name of the place is Dove Valley Animal Hospital. It is definitely a far drive from you, but he is a good and legit reptile vet and the only vet I trust, and I keep a lot of rare reptiles so I am picky but make do with what we got here in AZ. I have heard to avoid Dr. Funk (though a kick a s s name, lol) from several people. Also, here in the valley there are loooots of self proclaimed "reptile" vets. Kinda like a dentist who calls himself a plastic surgeon if you get my drift? So ASK questions ahead of time or while visitting and pick their brain. Unless you have a very well trusted vet. Be sure to get a fresh fecal sample before heading in (some vets charge extra for the process of retrieving it).
Best of luck.


-Jon DeLong


----------



## jmiles50 (May 14, 2009)

Well her diet is good. She eats ground turkey w lots of fruit in it, salmon, chicken, rats, quail, and we try beef liver alot, but she seems to think of it the same way I do..........gross:/ Her temps are basking right at about 110, 90 outside of basking on the hot side, and a nice 80 on the cool side. Right after I wrote this post she had a nice firm stool. We'll see how it is today, and if it persists I'll take her to see Dr.Funk!!! I'll keep everyone informed.


p.s. Hey Beaser, where in AZ do you live?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 14, 2009)

I found that ground turkey gives GUs diarrhea and some fruits. I feed turkey burger once a week now. seems to help


----------



## jmiles50 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks bud


----------



## Beazer (May 14, 2009)

I live in Phoenix (north-east) out by the 101 and 51.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 14, 2009)

Whats a good staple meat?


----------



## ashesc212 (May 14, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> I found that ground turkey gives GUs diarrhea and some fruits. I feed turkey burger once a week now. seems to help



Isn't turkey burger ground turkey?


You should get Asami to the vet. She probably has parasites like how Dave said. Otherwise, she may have an abnormal amount of bad bacteria in her gut and will need an antibiotic.


----------

